# UP 2906 Streamlined Locomotive Build



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I got an old Pacific at Marty's this fall to use as a basis for my build of UP's #2906 streamlined steam locomotive that pulled the Forty-Niner from Omaha to Cheyenne in the late 30's.








I used some plastic plumbing parts for the boiler and nose, angle is a bit off, but did all the curves real well.








I blocked in the raised portion and sheeted over it.







The fairings were made out of 1/16" plastic, the cab was widened and the roof flattened. Adhesive back duct tape(Nashua Brand-others are too thin!) was applied over the plastic. The front grill was made from aluminum printer plate and a chisel.








Panels were embossed on the sides.








The curved parts in front were a challenge, but it came out okay, I thought. 









Top foil, you can also see the braces under the footboard to hold the fairings. A generator fits in the U-shaped hole at the back of the boiler.


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Jerry,

Looks like you have another winner, nice work on an interesting prototype.





Chuckger


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

The 2906 in coming along great Jerry, I wouldn't know where to begin to start a project like that. Thanks for posting. Will be looking for up dates.


----------



## Don Gage (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks like a great start on a cool project Jerry! 
Please keep the photos coming, 

Don


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

What a wonderful project! Looks like a winner. Keep us posted on the progress.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys. I think I'll tackle the drive train next, not using the one it came with. Someone made some crude boxpox wheels by using bondo on the Pacific spokes, they are stuck on tight!. Luckily I bought an extra Pacific drive from Stan at Marty's. UP #2906 had boxpox drivers in the middle, then spoke drivers on the other two. I got a set of boxpox castings from Bob Thon(Robert's Lines) and will turn them down for the middle drivers, they are a bit bigger than the Pacific's. I've got a LONG ways to go! This is my 3rd locomotive build, they never seem to get any easier.


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

From the picture of the real engine, it looks like the engine had roller bearings in the main rods. Quite the good looking engine, both the real thing and the model!


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

Looking good, Jerry!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I may have missed it, what brand of alum tape are you using?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys. Yep Marty, you missed it, Nashua, got it at True Value. One at Walmart/Menard's is about half the thickness.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I read the part where you said Nashua was too thin, but not what you used . thanks


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

No, I said : Adhesive back duct tape(Nashua Brand-others are too thin!) Nashua is the one, others too thin. That Duck brand is real thin.


----------



## Terl (Jan 2, 2008)

I've always admired the various streamlined steam engines which were built. Based on your models in the past, I am looking forward to your progress on this build. You've got a real knack for adapting things which you transform into model parts. 

Terl


----------



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

Jerry, 
Really a great job! I am looking foreword to seeing it finished. I know it seems to take forever. I have a SD 90 project that has been an on & off thing for about 2 years, but I am closing in on my cab forward Mallet. LOL! 
Best,Ted


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

That aluminum looks so good! Well done!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I got a little more done to 2906. I have to keep modifying as I go along, since I have no real plans, nor real good pictures. The handrails are on, I used small cotter pins to hold the rail. Found I need to modify the side fairing a little. Valve gear has been changed some to get closer to what it looked like and away from the 'Pacific' look. Stairs are probably next and make the sidelights..


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow, cool prototype and a cool project! Really nice work on the fairing.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That's super, Jerry... A great modeling job...









It will be most interesting to follow the progress.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Jerry,

Is that loco fitted with Baker Valve gear?


If so there is a good side view on Wiki under 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baker_valve_gear 

which may help


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking good Jerry. Another great winter project. Later RJD


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I got the marker lights done. Used some square tubing and the end of a ballpoint pen. LED's are used. I'll mount them after I paint.








Been working on the front. Headlight is in and the steps are fitted in here. Side fairings are clipped on with alligator clips to help me line up the front floors and half round on the edges. UP's locos did not use the diamond plate, had metal with holes punched in it. I used metal foil that I ran a pounce wheel over to simulate that. Handrail stanchions are small brass cotter pins from True Value hardware.








*A little work to do on the cab and then it's on to the tender.*


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Man you really are a master with that foil tape. Looking tremendous.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I got started on the tender. It had a Vandy tender but I didn't have one so modified the one I had.








I had to trim down the board some, it was too tall. 1/8" plastic was glued on the sides to smooth it out and give me a recess in the back corners for the ladders. 'Balsa plank's' are on the top. The original hatch was cut down to proper size. The tender will have Nashua metal duct tape applied to the sies with rivet/panel lines as on the locomotive. Getting closer to paint!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I got the foil on the tender sides, still need to do the back. Getting closer to painting.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I think this is the best build yet Jerry, cant wait to see it painted


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

It's too bad the UP prototype was fully painted, it looks so good with just the bare metal finish! I can just picture one of the streamlined CB&Q Hudsons and a Zephyr set done this way.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I got the yellow paint on. Decided to go with gray instead of the brown it was painted. I don't care for brown and yellow/gray were the UP's streamliner colors-good enough reason for me. I did shoot the gray today, but it's drying. The photo will show where it goes.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

So???? why is this under modeling if you aren't making it like the real thing??


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Where would you expect it to be?


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

Actually, a British modeler commented once that many Americans are not model builders but rather replica builders. The difference in terms would seem to support Jerry's choice of forums. :=)

Cheers

TUL


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the support Tom.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

The gray paint is now on. Red stripe will go down the fairing and across the tender.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Very nice! I did like the 'tin' look of the bare tape but this is making the engine come to life much more.


----------



## Nebill (Oct 8, 2011)

Looking great Jerry!! I like the gray and yellow, and the red stripe will look awesome...just like how Uncle Pete paints 'em now a days!


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

The silver foil tape looked good but I think this is better!!!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh, I'm just pull'n Jerrys chain, I've known him since 1890


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry; 

I'd say that the gray and yellow should really look good with the passenger cars you already have. The locomotive is really coming along nicely. 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## Terl (Jan 2, 2008)

Great build! I too like the yellow and gray. Looks as good as the yellow and brown. 

Terl


----------



## acmartina (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Jerry,

What a fantastic build! I love those old streamliners. They really have character and you have captured it well!

I also enjoyed seeing your modeling techniques. I was particularly interested in your use of the aluminum tape. Can you give a bit more description on how you applied the tape and modeled the seams and rivets?

A few years ago I experimented with very thin styrene wrapped around a HLW mini-tank car to add some rivets and seams. It did not turn out well and I abandoned it, but this looks like just the solution. So I would love to learn more. Thanks.

Steve H.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 06 Feb 2012 04:34 PM 
Oh, I'm just pull'n Jerrys chain, I've known him since 1890 Yup, they've been friends for a long, long, time...










Jerry... It's a grand build..... Lookin' fantastic...


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Mater of fact I think hes the first G person I meet after getting into the hobby, then it was Donny.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By NTCGRR on 06 Feb 2012 04:34 PM 
Oh, I'm just pull'n Jerrys chain, I've known him since 1890 
1890? Hmmmmm Isn't that the year they invented French Dressing for Salads?


Wow Jerry What a great job you did on that engine. I am impressed. 


JJ


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for your kind comments, I appreciate it. Sylvia is cutting the lettering/stripes for me from vinyl. She's worked pretty hard on that, just a couple of changes then will get it cut. This old Pacific chassis I'm using had pickups on the front/rear trucks and the used tender I got has pickups on it, and the drive wheels on the loco of course. So I think I'll try track power with it. My Pioneer Zephyer has Gary Raymond ball bearing pickups on all it's axles and runs great on my outdoor track, with no cleaning, sorta handy sometimes not to mess with batteries. I got all the valve gear and such working fine and it runs nice and smooth now. 

Steve H. The Nashua duct tape has an adhesive backing with a peel off liner. You do all the texturing before you peel it off-be sure to peel the backing from the foil and not the other way around, get wrinkles that way. I use an old leather marking tool for bigger rivets, it has like a spur on the end that was used where to punch for the laces. Sewing tools also work for this. Micro Mark and most art/sign supply stores have pounce wheels in various sizes I use a couple of those also. Do all the rivets and raised panel lines from the back. I use a ball point pen for lines. Recessed panel lines I work from the front side. Once it is all textured, peel off the liner and start on one edge and press down with your fingers as you go along. It sticks good, so if you goof you have to peel it off and start over-believe me I've done that many times!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I got all the lettering on the loco and tender. Still need to do the lights and some details. I used an old Aristo Pacific that I picked up. It had pickups on the front and rear trucks and on the tender. So I think I'll try track power. With them spread out that far I think it should run smooth on track power. I did wire in a DPDT switch so I can run battery if that does not work out. I need to get the ladders back on also, I see!









I still need to attach the fairings, need a little touch up first. The chassis runs fine on blocks, so I'm sure of that working fine.


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Great job Jerry, will we get to see it at Marty's big 10 deal in Sept.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Sweet! What are you using to cut the vinyl? 

Later, 

K


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

That looks fantastic! It really captures the streamlined vibe. I'm a little worried about the side rods/connecting rods though--something looks a little off there


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Fantastic, Jerry... Great job on the small numbers and lettering....









Them get real hard to pick clean.....









K.... The vinyl is an inside job. His wife has a cutter...


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Only a "true" artist could have the vision and technique to build that locomotive...keeping true to your nature: " the art of steam!"


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys, it runs fine up on blocks.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

...His wife has a cutter... 
I gathered that. I'm curious as to what kind she's using. 

Later, 

K


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Hello Jerry 
I see there has been over four thousand hits on this posting and I'm thinking a good portion of them are probably mine. Talk about getting glued to something!
I'm in total agreement with all the positive comments you've received, this is truly an outstanding project with stunning results.
Well done Jerry and thanks for sharing this with us.
Cheers.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

She uses an Ioline Studio 8 30" plotter. Signlab software. 

Guys, thanks for your comments, but there are some goofs/compromises on this, a few I caught too late in the game, but I ain't telling!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

2906 is pretty much done. LED's really give good illumination. The UP Overland graphics I made on the computer and printed off on Papilio ink jet vinyl. My wife cut the red graphics/lettering out of vinyl, she used to have a sign business.








For the ladders, I cut off strips of 1/2" square mesh I got at the lumber yard. 








Here you can see the lights, grill and steps. I had to thin down the steps quite a bit to fit in between the fairing and boiler.








It took more work than I expected to make this. You'd think I would know to expect that, with building a Challenger and 844. I ordered one of the Shark kits from Rob Fern, be fun to make a locomotive that you don't have to build the body. Just put it together and paint it!


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Really turned out nice Jerry, something I know your proud of after all the work.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry; 

I think the livery you chose looks much better than the prototype's. Teriffic job! Hope you get lots of enjoyment from that locomotive. 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

It's gorgeous! Well done!


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

NICE!!! I love seeing models of unique locos. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Terl (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry 

Beautiful model. She looks fast just sitting still.


----------



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

Looks Awesome Jerry......


----------



## d_sinsley (Mar 29, 2011)

I have quietly followed this project. Now that it is done it is simply awesome. Very nice work.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for all the kind comments, I appreciate them. Hopefully, it will be warm/not windy enough on Monday to give it a trial run.


----------

